# Cedar Creek



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Since I couldn't post this weekend...

I hit the water at about 7:30 Sunday morning. My plan was to head down to Coral Reef Flats area and molest the fish that Phishphood (who should show up around here any day now) has been stalking.

One look at the water level and that plan went to heck. I opted to stay in Cedar Creek (Edgewater near JB's) and let the 10-15 mph wind blow me out at the south end. I was working on my TM and got blown into an area that I had not fished around. I noticed a nice trough of water and started casting down it. I picked up two back to back reds on Gulp shrimp. They were rats, but considering the elements that I was fighting I was happy.

I drifted farther down the trough and went old school (gold spoon) on another rat. I also picked up the largest trout of the day at 22" on an Exudeand followed that up with another rat. Right about then, these three guys in a aqua colored bay skiff zoom by in spitting distance and actually slow down to ask me if Im having any luck    I maintained my composure and poled down to the entrance to Oyster Bay.

I anchor up and who comes through...aqua man again  This time he says, "we are not trying to mess up your fishing...we are looking for oysters :-/

I maintained my position and ended up pulling a countless number of dink trout out of the hole. Also landed a couple of slot sized dotted fish and a flounder. Eventually, I TM'ed north and worked some schools of mullet, but no luck and headed home.

The wind was a pain, but all in all a good time.

Tony


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Good report Tony,2 bad I had to work!! Oh Yeah...Its nice to have A molester on the forum!! LOL


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet. Need to hook up for some fishing and JB's between xmas and new years. I will probably get to fish from the 28th to the 2nd.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

No good. I'll be in TX from the 26th to the 3rd.

Im gonna take my boys on Sat. Prolly fishing solo on Sunday unless somebody jumps on the open seat...thats a hint.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the call and the report. Work has me covered up right now or I'd jump at Sunday.
It's only Thursday and I've got 60 hours in. Looking at 90+ by the end of Sunday. Sucks for
fishing. Nice for Uncle Sam. Look for me to be out the weekend before New Years. Catch
a bunch. Jason


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> No good. I'll be in TX from the 26th to the 3rd.
> 
> Im gonna take my boys on Sat. Prolly fishing solo on Sunday unless somebody jumps on the open seat...thats a hint.


Wish I could take you up on the offer. I am traveling on business this week. No fishing on the ghoon for me.


----------

